# Tetra Blackwater Extract



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I got some Tetra Blackwater Extract from my local pet store, and I am not happy with it. I added the reccommended dosage into my 130 gallon tank. I thought it looked pretty cool right away, until my brother asked me if I had an algae bloom. Anyway, the next day after adding it to the water, my water was almost perfectly clear. There was just a hint of coloring left to it. I added another dosage, yet to have the same results the next day. I am pretty upset with it, and won't buy Tetra Blackwater again. Maybe I should try another brand.... I was just wondering if anybody else has used specifically Tetra Blackwater Extract, and what their results were. I have no carbon in my filter at all by the way, so there is nothing that should have taken the color out.
~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

try real driftwood


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That stuff is crap. Doesn't even work in my 15g. It only stays for like a day then it just dissapears. As henry said, real driftwood is much better at making the blackwater effect. Peat is also better than the extract.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have used that and Kenst black water extract, but nothing tints it as good as Fluval peat granuales.........


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Okay, thanks guys. I wasn't sure how to take it, because this was my first time using blackwater extract at all.

Mashunter, does Ken's Black Water Extract actually keep the water colored?
~Taylor~


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

Just as a question, do your filters have carbon in them?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Scarface said:


> Just as a question, do your filters have carbon in them?
> [snapback]1143872[/snapback]​





taylorhedrich said:


> I have no carbon in my filter at all by the way
> [snapback]1143355[/snapback]​


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Scarface said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a question, do your filters have carbon in them?
> ...


oops, sorry about that :laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Okay, thanks guys. I wasn't sure how to take it, because this was my first time using blackwater extract at all.
> 
> *Mashunter, does Ken's Black Water Extract actually keep the water colored?
> ~Taylor~*
> [snapback]1143823[/snapback]​


Its probually the same, it lasts for me, but i do multiple weekly water changes and that dilutes it.

Have you tried the fluval peat granuales???That seems to last the longest, I would throw the entire pack in one of your filter trays, maybe that will make it last longer for you.......


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

damn thats alot of blackwater extract! you know that its just minerals in there and it helps to soften your water but its not like ph up or ph down chemicals.....thats just crap.....its all natural so really, its making ur P healthier since they are inhaling it and all. i use both driftwood and blackwater extract. if you dont want it, u can always send it to me!

oh btw, i like malaysian driftwood, it sinks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I would try the peat as Mas has stated. Like I said before it MAY drop your pH, but it should not be enough to stress them out.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> I would try the peat as Mas has stated. Like I said before it MAY drop your pH, but it should not be enough to stress them out.
> [snapback]1144417[/snapback]​


It doesn't matter if it drops my pH anyhow. I just did a little "experiment" with my substrate after confusion and frustration of my pH out of the tap being 7.2 and my pH out of my tanks being 8.0. Well turns out my substrate (natural colored from Wal-Mart) has been buffering the water to 8.0 in both tanks. So in other words, I don't care if it lowers my pH.
~Taylor~


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I just think with your size tank a pack of the peat granuales will be fine.If you want to be sure , you could load up half the bag, and if you desire darker tint, add the other half later....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I just think with your size tank a pack of the peat granuales will be fine.If you want to be sure , you could load up half the bag, and if you desire darker tint, add the other half later....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do. Thanks.









BTW, how long does it usually last, and how often should it be replaced?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Should last a while, Iv only used it for breeding and it has lasted untill I didnt need it anymore....


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

i used peat fiber but it didnt work as great as granular does for some reason. maybe because i have such a big tank but i doubt that.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

iam7617115 said:


> i used peat fiber but it didnt work as great as granular does for some reason. maybe because i have such a big tank but i doubt that.
> [snapback]1145949[/snapback]​


True very true, thats what Iv seen also.If you look at the weight of the product, the fiber is much lighter, and bud like, the granuales are much more dense and firm.More thick, you will defenitely get a better leaching effect.

Iv been trying to locate a source of large peat pads, something I could buy in bulk, no such luck so far...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> I got some Tetra Blackwater Extract from my local pet store, and I am not happy with it. I added the reccommended dosage into my 130 gallon tank. I thought it looked pretty cool right away, until my brother asked me if I had an algae bloom. Anyway, the next day after adding it to the water, my water was almost perfectly clear. There was just a hint of coloring left to it. I added another dosage, yet to have the same results the next day. I am pretty upset with it, and won't buy Tetra Blackwater again. Maybe I should try another brand.... I was just wondering if anybody else has used specifically Tetra Blackwater Extract, and what their results were. I have no carbon in my filter at all by the way, so there is nothing that should have taken the color out.
> ~Taylor~
> 
> 
> ...


Peat plates will be better but if your PH is on the low side you may want to stay away from them. I never had a problem with the Tetra blackwater extract. I used it alot in the beginning of the hobby and loved it. Like every other look i got tired of it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

To be honest Jerry, I think I could get tired of it pretty easily too. I want my tanks to look their cleanest, and people that come over keep asking me why my water is greenish, since I used the last of the extract. They have no idea that I make it that color on purpose, so people might just make the assumption it is dirty, and I don't want that.

I will try the peat nuggets though, so you didn't waste your time mashunter. Thanks for the great advice!








~Taylor~


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

First of all, slap yourselfs, everyone of you that said it was crap. The blackwater extract is to lower the ph and add other minerals. Its not supposed to keep your water brown! Jeez, dont you guys read the labels? If you want that brown color get driftwood like some of these guys said. But either way adding another dose to a 130 is just plain stupid.....JUST-FOR-THE-BROWN-COLORING??? Comon taylor... I thought you were the guru.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> First of all, slap yourselfs, everyone of you that said it was crap. The blackwater extract is to lower the ph and add other minerals. Its not supposed to keep your water brown! Jeez, dont you guys read the labels? If you want that brown color get driftwood like some of these guys said. But either way adding another dose to a 130 is just plain stupid.....JUST-FOR-THE-BROWN-COLORING??? Comon taylor... I thought you were the guru.
> [snapback]1146581[/snapback]​


It doesn't lower pH. Believe it or not I was responsible enough to test it in a gallon jug to see if it affected the pH, and it didn't.







I'm sure it adds minerals, which is good, but I also would have liked darker water. 
~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with using BlackWater extract to get the coloration he desired. In some situations it won't lower pH, as it didn't in Taylors case.

And a note, using driftwood is not the proper way to get the blackwater look either.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I got some Tetra Blackwater Extract from my local pet store, and I am not happy with it. I added the reccommended dosage into my 130 gallon tank. I thought it looked pretty cool right away, until my brother asked me if I had an algae bloom. Anyway, the next day after adding it to the water, my water was almost perfectly clear. There was just a hint of coloring left to it. I added another dosage, yet to have the same results the next day. I am pretty upset with it, and won't buy Tetra Blackwater again. Maybe I should try another brand.... I was just wondering if anybody else has used specifically Tetra Blackwater Extract, and what their results were. I have no carbon in my filter at all by the way, so there is nothing that should have taken the color out.


Hi Taylor,

I found another product that is sold in Finland, that is Tetra Aqua Toru Min.
It says:

_Creates natural black water. 
-consists of natural peat extracts
-bioactive substances enhance the fish's natural colouring and promote species-typical behaviour
-facilitates the breeding and care of sensitive and valuable ornamental fish species from typical tropical waters (black water)
-inhibits the growth of algae when used regularly. The water turns a brownish crystal clear colour, reducing the penetration of light
-improves plant growth due to selected macro-elements and trace elements
-contains tannins, humic acids and growth regulators
-unique, particularly environmentally sound manufacturing process
-for freshwater aquaria _

I haven't tried it though. It even may the same product with a different name.

Regards,


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> Hi Taylor,
> 
> I found another product that is sold in Finland, that is Tetra Aqua Toru Min.
> eeding and care of sensitive and valuable ornamental fish species from typical tropical waters (black water)
> [snapback]1146855[/snapback]​


Pretty much the same thing... Good looking out though!


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to wal-mart and get some of that tea bag cloth in the crafts section. Then go to the garden center and get some sphagnum peat. It comes in a large bag. Take a couple of handfulls of the peat, lay out the material and cut a piece about 12"x12" of the tea bag material. Put the peat onto it, wrap it up and use a rubber band to tie it off, then put it into your filter, sump etc. This will give you the tea color your looking for. It is supposed to lower ph as well, but my experience with it is that it did not lower the ph. But it did give a great tea colored look.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Black water extract is just the water from boiling peat. Yes, they add some stuff here and there, but basically that is all it is. You can get the same thing by boiling peat at home and pouring that water in the tank. And no, the extract is not designed to keep the tank tea colored. Its is just to lower pH. 
So all in all, you get the same effect by simply filtering with peat. Using the Wally world peat might be dangerous though. A lot of peat products are treated with pesticides or the like. You have to make sure it is pure peat and not treated. I have seen any number of different compressed peat plates/discs/pellets in garden stores and the like. I just have never been able to find anyone there who could tell me if the stuff was treated or not. If you can find it at a garden store not treated, thats the best way to go.
They also make peat plates for planted aquariums. You can place those under the gravel and get the dual effect of treating the water and giving plants something to root in. Not sure if it would be more or less potent than the pellets though.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for that idea guys. I actually have a huge peat company just a few miles from me. It is known mostly in just the midwest as Al Par Peat, luckily with me being in such a tiny town, it is close by. Maybe they would allow me to buy just 50 pounds of it or something for really cheap and I could just store it. It would last a long time then. I would be sure to ask if chemicals were in it. Thanks again.
~Taylor~


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mopani driftwood has definitely changed the colour of my 55 gal and my 10 gal turtle tank... I also have malaysian driftwood in my 55 gal. It was in first and didn't leach nearly as much tanin into the water as the mopani.

The issue with using driftwood to lower ph, which is why I don't recommend it, is that it's not incredibly stable and it will not last forever. I however do like the look and am also monitoring my ph on a daily basis right now to see how things are going...

If you want the colouration and to fiddle with the ph I recommend going to route of peat like many others have said. It's the most stable way of doing things.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hm, does anybody have pix of their tanks with that brown coloring? I'm just wondering how it looks like and why people want it like that.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> Hm, does anybody have pix of their tanks with that brown coloring? I'm just wondering how it looks like and why people want it like that.
> [snapback]1149350[/snapback]​


I'll try and get some pics in the next few days. Have to locate the digi cam.

As for why I like it looking like that... I like it because I like dark tanks with low levels of light. That's just how I am. Personal preference.

I like the tiny its given my aquarium. Makes it look darker. I think it's cool.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Aside from the looks issue, for a lot of soft water fish, the darker water is closer to what the fish come from. Yes, I know unless they are wild caught they are many years removed from the Amazon. But hey, they still like it.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

DonD said:


> Aside from the looks issue, for a lot of soft water fish, the darker water is closer to what the fish come from. Yes, I know unless they are wild caught they are many years removed from the Amazon. But hey, they still like it.
> [snapback]1149426[/snapback]​










LOL.

BUT if I wanna stare at something like that, I'll brew a pitcher of tea.


----------

